

Behold, the Kindle of the 16th Century - sk2code
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/02/behold-the-kindle-of-the-16th-century/273577/

======
cawel
Princeton professor Anthony Grafton has an actual book wheel in his office.
One can see it behind him on the first picture on the right:
[http://www.princeton.edu/~paw/archive_new/PAW06-07/11-0404/f...](http://www.princeton.edu/~paw/archive_new/PAW06-07/11-0404/features_grafton.html)

